

I can haz housesitting tool pls?  - bootload
http://www.zephoria.org/thoughts/archives/2010/06/05/housesitting_tool.html

======
ibejoeb
>I want an application that lets me announce to my friends when I’m out of
town and my apartment is vacant

I want an application that notifies me when my mark is out of town and the
coast is clear.

~~~
Luc
That will matter in some far off future where it's worth a burglar's time to
go out of his way to check this.

In the mean time, it's much easier to ring the bell to check you're out to
work.

------
wdewind
I can understand the market who needs housesitters, but don't understand the
network benefit they'd be getting since sending out an email blast is the same
- it's not a frequent enough action THEY need an app for it.

As for the other side, this targets the people who are traveling, need a place
to stay and happen to be going to a city where one of their friends is
traveling as well? Seems like a small market.

Not sure about this one...

------
rmundo
This would be a great facebook app if you could set a group of friends and
limit the info to just that group. And if you could be sure it wouldn't be
broadcast to the whole Internet.

~~~
justinchen
I guess we still consider Facebook somewhat private.

